#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Is Facebook group Marketing still effective?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Every one of us at least belong to one Facebook group.Many People use Facebook groups to market their products and businesses,they create community around their services and products and promote it among the community.But I have this doubt,Is Facebook group Marketing still effective?

----------

